# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  Dokes's now saying Ron Paul supporters were 'getting physical'!! Doesn't he no abt videos

## sailingaway

"St. Charles County Republicans embarrassed by caucus shutdown"

http://www.stltoday.com/news/local/m...51ca223b1.html

He is such a liar, but now he is on record. We can DIRECTLY rebut this with video:




> *Stokes [sic Dokes] said he grew concerned Saturday after supporters of White House hopeful Ron Paul were "beginning to get physical."
> "At one point there was four or five people surrounding me," Stokes recalled Sunday. "I didn't think it was safe."
> Stokes said, "We were asked by the police to shut it down" although police in St. Peters, where the event was held, issued a statement Saturday saying it was organizers who decided to disband the meeting.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.stltoday.com/news/local/m...#ixzz1pXJQBT6I*

----------


## Philosophy_of_Politics

"I'M THE VICTIM! I'M THE VICTIM! OH WOE IS ME! THEM DISORDERLY RON PAUL SUPPORTERS! TERRORISTS!"

Oh please. Please please please please, someone get him exposed.

----------


## PolicyReader

> *YESSS!!!*.


I love it when they play the "I was just doing it to keep people safe, I was afraid" card... when we have *video*

----------


## JK/SEA

//

----------


## Philosophy_of_Politics

Obviously they were so concerned about safety. Yet mysteriously, they didn't think about what would happen by operating the process illegally in a room of politically active voters?

----------


## Liberty Rebellion

Dokes has contacted the Paul campaign locally and said that he was setup as the fall guy. He is willing to talk apparently and he was given various scripts ahead of time and that is the one they decided to go with.

More to come...

----------


## ichirix

> Dokes has contacted the Paul campaign locally and said that he was setup as the fall guy. He is willing to talk apparently and he was given various scripts ahead of time and that is the one they decided to go with.
> 
> More to come...


Ooooh. How scandalous!

----------


## Liberty Rebellion

It's funny how fast they turn on each other.

----------


## sailingaway

> It's funny how fast they turn on each other.


lol!

----------


## Philosophy_of_Politics

> Dokes has contacted the Paul campaign locally and said that he was setup as the fall guy. He is willing to talk apparently and he was given various scripts ahead of time and that is the one they decided to go with.
> 
> More to come...




Where's my flag waving smiley when I need it?

----------


## PolicyReader

> Dokes has contacted the Paul campaign locally and said that he was setup as the fall guy. He is willing to talk apparently and he was given various scripts ahead of time and that is the one they decided to go with.
> 
> More to come...


You know, I'd even be willing to forgo sic'ing any more internet wrath in him if he actually gives actionable information to blow this thing open.

Either way won't this be interesting

----------


## maskander

what is this video?

----------


## Constitutional Paulicy

> Dokes has contacted the Paul campaign locally and said that he was setup as the fall guy. He is willing to talk apparently and he was given various scripts ahead of time and that is the one they decided to go with.
> 
> More to come...


Alright dammit where's the media?!!!!!

----------


## Constitutional Paulicy

> what is this video?


Watch many of the entries for the last few days...... http://ronpaulflix.com/

----------


## Liberty Rebellion

In this video you can see Dokes smiling. Doesn't seem to threatened to me

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/67649327/VIDEO0026.avi

----------


## BlackTerrel

> Dokes has contacted the Paul campaign locally and said that he was setup as the fall guy. He is willing to talk apparently and he was given various scripts ahead of time and that is the one they decided to go with.
> 
> More to come...


I will be very interested in the "more to come" if there really is more to this.

----------


## Philosophy_of_Politics

> I will be very interested in the "more to come" if there really is more to this.


This.

----------


## Justinfrom1776

> "St. Charles County Republicans embarrassed by caucus shutdown"
> 
> http://www.stltoday.com/news/local/m...51ca223b1.html
> 
> He is such a liar, but now he is on record. We can DIRECTLY rebut this with video:


We should probably keep calling him Dokes, even though this article gets it wrong.. lol

----------


## libertythor

> Dokes has contacted the Paul campaign locally and said that he was setup as the fall guy. He is willing to talk apparently and he was given various scripts ahead of time and that is the one they decided to go with.
> 
> More to come...


He is only making a halfassed motion to come clean because he realizes that the Romney supporters seem to be irate about this too.  They don't want to see Santorum running away with all the delegates from their county even if they would only get a few to Paul's many.  Romney supporters would probably rather take the few delegates to stop who they see as their main opponent than deny Paul a majority of the delegates and see Santorum take them all.

Pissing off Romney voters in the county wouldn't bode for Dokes if he gets a challenger for his primary.

----------


## papitosabe

don't start threads while drunk... 

"Doesn't he no abt videos "

----------


## PauliticsPolitics

> don't start threads while drunk... 
> 
> "Doesn't he no abt videos "


Sailing isn't a drunkard!
There are a limited amount of characters allowed for titles, so he had to use shorthand to get in all the information.

(He meant "Doesn't he know about videos" - in case you truly did not get it.)

----------


## papitosabe

> Sailing isn't a drunkard!
> There are a limited amount of characters allowed for titles, so he had to use shorthand to get in all the information.
> 
> (He meant "Doesn't he know about videos" - in case you truly did not get it.)


ah!  ok ic

----------


## kathy88

> Dokes has contacted the Paul campaign locally and said that he was setup as the fall guy. He is willing to talk apparently and he was given various scripts ahead of time and that is the one they decided to go with.
> 
> More to come...


More like Dokes has contacted the Paul campaign locally and fed them a line of bull$#@! because he knows his political career rests in their very capable hands.

----------


## Trigonx

> More like Dokes has contacted the Paul campaign locally and fed them a line of bull$#@! because he knows his political career rests in their very capable hands.


QFT

----------


## Origanalist

> Dokes has contacted the Paul campaign locally and said that he was setup as the fall guy. He is willing to talk apparently and he was given various scripts ahead of time and that is the one they decided to go with.
> 
> More to come...


I don't believe anything coming from this weasel. This sounds like a pretty blatant case of CYA to me. He probably orchestrated this fiasco and now that it's blown up in his face he's trying to weasel out of responsibility.

----------


## papitosabe

OP, can you link the video as well...thx..

----------


## nobody's_hero

> We should probably keep calling him Dokes, even though this article gets it wrong.. lol


Yeah, that makes me wonder if they even did any sort of interview.

----------


## rockandrollsouls

What the campaign should do is get him to "rat out" his masters, then leave him for dead, politically, and be done with it. Let him "come clean" to save his own ass but don't let him save it.




> More like Dokes has contacted the Paul campaign locally and fed them a line of bull$#@! because he knows his political career rests in their very capable hands.

----------


## JonGod

> Dokes has contacted the Paul campaign locally and said that he was setup as the fall guy. He is willing to talk apparently and he was given various scripts ahead of time and that is the one they decided to go with.
> 
> More to come...

----------


## Tyler_Durden

> Dokes has contacted the Paul campaign locally and said that he was setup as the fall guy. He is willing to talk apparently and he was given various scripts ahead of time and that is the one they decided to go with.
> 
> More to come...


Source? I can't spread this to my peeps without a reference. 





> You know, I'd even be willing to forgo sic'ing any more internet wrath in him if he actually gives actionable information to blow this thing open.
> 
> Either way won't this be interesting


Ben, take the 1st flight to St. Charles County for an immediate Reality Check. This could be your big break!

----------


## WilliamC

> Sailing isn't a drunkard!
> There are a limited amount of characters allowed for titles, so he had to use shorthand to get in all the information.
> 
> (He meant "Doesn't he know about videos" - in case you truly did not get it.)


Texting is evil.

Understanding what someone is trying to say is hard enough using plain old writing (compared to face to face conversation) but texting makes it so that you can't even understand what someone is typing.

Either that or I'm just really getting old and feeble minded

----------


## WilliamC

> I don't believe anything coming from this weasel. This sounds like a pretty blatant case of CYA to me. He probably orchestrated this fiasco and now that it's blown up in his face he's trying to weasel out of responsibility.


If he's being used as a fall guy and is trying to cover his butt then he has a vested interest in getting his story out.

If he's willing to name names in a civil trial this could be huge, and if he is willing to give statements that he was conspiring in fraud and being somehow paid to commit fraud it may become a criminal issue.

The Paul campaign already sued over the Huntsman daughter video out of New Hampshire, and this would possibly be a much tighter case.

----------


## Tyler_Durden

> Sailing isn't a drunkard!
> There are a limited amount of characters allowed for titles, so *he* had to use shorthand to get in all the information.


I have reason to believe that sailing is a she

----------


## skytoucher

> Dokes has contacted the Paul campaign locally and said that he was setup as the fall guy. He is willing to talk apparently and he was given various scripts ahead of time and that is the one they decided to go with.
> 
> More to come...



Is this a speculation/joke or legit? There's no source posted -makes it sound like wishful thinking.

----------


## PatriotOne

> Dokes has contacted the Paul campaign locally and said that he was setup as the fall guy. He is willing to talk apparently and he was given various scripts ahead of time and that is the one they decided to go with.
> 
> More to come...


Hmmmmmm......I'm listening Dokes.  Do go on.......

Liberty....ya just going to leave us hanging or can you source this info?

----------


## kathy88

> Texting is evil.
> 
> Understanding what someone is trying to say is hard enough using plain old writing (compared to face to face conversation) but texting makes it so that you can't even understand what someone is typing.
> 
> Either that or I'm just really getting old and feeble minded

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> Texting is evil.
> 
> Understanding what someone is trying to say is hard enough using plain old writing (compared to face to face conversation) but texting makes it so that you can't even understand what someone is typing.
> 
> Either that or I'm just really getting old and feeble minded


I hate to say it, but it's probably the latter...

----------


## hillertexas

> Dokes has contacted the Paul campaign locally and said that he was setup as the fall guy. He is willing to talk apparently and he was given various scripts ahead of time and that is the one they decided to go with.
> 
> More to come...


Theory:  Dokes knows there is video now and he knows he lied and it will be shown on it....so he is trying to explain why he did it.  He was probably given a whole story to tell.  He probably just realized he was the fall guy.  Guy thought he was an up and coming politician....but now he finds out he is just cannon fodder for someone else.

----------


## JonGod

> I hate to say it, but it's probably the latter...


LOL.

----------


## JonGod

> Theory:  Dokes knows there is video now and he knows he lied and it will be shown on it....so he is trying to explain why he did it.  He was probably given a whole story to tell.  He probably just realized he was the fall guy.  Guy thought he was an up and coming politician....but now he finds out he is just cannon fodder for someone else.


He has little to no excuse for what happened, I have a feeling, though, that this is the type of guy that will stick to what happened til the bitter end, I am not buying that he even said this yet, there hasn't been any proof.  No offense to the guy who originally posted this.

----------


## Liberty Rebellion

My source is one of the organizers for St. Charles County who speaks with the Paul campaign. As others have mentioned he could just be covering his ass, but I bet there was different scenarios they had planned in advance. The form you filled out when you signed in had a straw poll at the bottom (which was against state GOP rules). They used this as a means to figure out how many people were there, who they were voting for, and how they stacked up. Once they figured that out they implemented whichever plan was called for.

This would be similar to the state convention in 2008. All suspected Ron Paul delegates were challenged and cordoned off and guarded by a biker gang at the convention. Once the credentials committee figured out we didn't have enough people to make a difference they let us participate. If we had more, they would've kept us from participating. That's the only reason I can think they would go through all the trouble of segregating us and hiring a biker gang to guard us.

I also talked to Brent yesterday and he told me some things, but not sure if he wants me to mention them quite yet. I will touch base with him today and see if he is okay with me discussing what we talked about

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> Dokes has contacted the Paul campaign locally and said that he was setup as the fall guy. He is willing to talk apparently and he was given various scripts ahead of time and that is the one they decided to go with.
> 
> More to come...





> I will be very interested in the "more to come" if there really is more to this.





> If he's being used as a fall guy and is trying to cover his butt then he has a vested interest in getting his story out.
> 
> If he's willing to name names in a civil trial this could be huge, and if he is willing to give statements that he was conspiring in fraud and being somehow paid to commit fraud it may become a criminal issue.
> 
> The Paul campaign already sued over the Huntsman daughter video out of New Hampshire, and this would possibly be a much tighter case.


Lets just hope he takes down some big names in the MO GOP

----------


## WilliamC

> I hate to say it, but it's probably the latter...


wtf r-u tlkng abt im nt stpd, i jst lk v-wls isall.

heh

----------


## Tyler_Durden

> Theory:  Dokes knows there is video now and he knows he lied and it will be shown on it....so he is trying to explain why he did it.  He was probably given a whole story to tell.  He probably just realized he was the fall guy.  Guy thought he was an up and coming politician....but now he finds out he is just cannon fodder for someone else.





> He has little to no excuse for what happened, I have a feeling, though, that this is the type of guy that will stick to what happened til the bitter end, I am not buying that he even said this yet, there hasn't been any proof.  No offense to the guy who originally posted this.





> Lets just hope he takes down some big names in the MO GOP


He's at the beginning of his political "career" and he's already facing the wrath of controversy. It could be easy to buckle under such pressure. Just ask the Kony 2012 fim maker dude. With that said, sooooo hoping this happens:

----------


## Liberty Rebellion

Sounds like GOP wants to do away with caucuses

http://www.ksdk.com/news/article/311...ucus-confusion

----------


## PatriotOne

> As others have mentioned he could just be covering his ass, but I bet there was different scenarios they had planned in advance. The form you filled out when you signed in had a straw poll at the bottom (which was against state GOP rules). They used this as a means to figure out how many people were there, who they were voting for, and how they stacked up. Once they figured that out they implemented whichever plan was called for.


This is what I suspect happened also.  Dokes probably felt pretty important being included in the big boys club at the time, eh?  Personally he doesn't strike me as a bad guy....just a useful idiot to those people.

----------


## trey4sports

Well there is a motivated group of us who will now be attenting central committee meetings and assuring that Dokes can't even be elected city dogcatcher.

----------


## captain

I don't believe Dokes will be allowed to "tell all" he knows - they will knock him off first.  Those who control this won't allow their names to go public. JMO

----------


## Liberty Rebellion

http://www.sccmo.org/information/ind...=94&Itemid=153

Dokes and Kuypers (the guy Dokes appointed parliamentarian and the guy who challenged all delegates from St. Charles County in 2008) talk about caucus around 14 minute mark.

Kuypers is probably one of the masterminds behind all of this

----------


## Cleaner44

> Theory:  Dokes knows there is video now and he knows he lied and it will be shown on it....so he is trying to explain why he did it.  He was probably given a whole story to tell.  He probably just realized he was the fall guy.  Guy thought he was an up and coming politician....but now he finds out he is just cannon fodder for someone else.


Dokes is just a patsy... keep an eye out for Jack Ruby.

----------


## TheGrinch

I think you guys are missing the big picture... Just think how proud Dr. King would be that we finally live in a colorblind society where some oppress, not for the color of one's skin, but for the content of their character.

(That was my clever way of saying that us Paul supporters are the new black people in this country. You'd like to think Dokes can see this, but I'm sure green is the only color he cares about)

----------


## neverseen

> but I'm sure green is the only color he cares about)

----------


## sailingaway

> don't start threads while drunk... 
> 
> "Doesn't he no abt videos "


the words didn't fit the other way.

----------


## sailingaway

> My source is one of the organizers for St. Charles County who speaks with the Paul campaign. As others have mentioned he could just be covering his ass, but I bet there was different scenarios they had planned in advance. The form you filled out when you signed in had a straw poll at the bottom (which was against state GOP rules). They used this as a means to figure out how many people were there, who they were voting for, and how they stacked up. Once they figured that out they implemented whichever plan was called for.
> 
> This would be similar to the state convention in 2008. All suspected Ron Paul delegates were challenged and cordoned off and guarded by a biker gang at the convention. Once the credentials committee figured out we didn't have enough people to make a difference they let us participate. If we had more, they would've kept us from participating. That's the only reason I can think they would go through all the trouble of segregating us and hiring a biker gang to guard us.
> 
> I also talked to Brent yesterday and he told me some things, but not sure if he wants me to mention them quite yet. I will touch base with him today and see if he is okay with me discussing what we talked about


Yeah, I think you should probably keep it to yourself unless you have clearance, as much as we want to know, we want to win, more.

To an earlier poster who asked 'what video', let's just say the 'rules' of no video, like the 'rules' that the organizers could disqualify delegates for whatever reason they wanted, which were posted at the door, were never voted in because they had not enough people to vote them in.  What votes they faked, they ignored the majority on, ignored the 'point of order' calls and calls for 'division' etc.

It is ALL on video.  Many many many sources from many many many angles and many many many distances.   I am confident we have plenty of video.  When they demanded the police make the guy with the big camera turn it off, it seems that everyone with a cell phone spontaneously took it out and started to video.

----------


## TheGrinch

> Yeah, I think you should probably keep it to yourself unless you have clearance, as much as we want to know, we want to win, more.
> 
> To an earlier poster who asked 'what video', let's just say the 'rules' of no video, like the 'rules' that the organizers could disqualify delegates for whatever reason they wanted, which were posted at the door, were never voted in because they had not enough people to vote them in.  What votes they faked, they ignored the majority on, ignored the 'point of order' calls and calls for 'division' etc.
> 
> It is ALL on video.  Many many many sources from many many many angles and many many many distances.   I am confident we have plenty of video.  When they demanded the police make the guy with the big camera turn it off, it seems that everyone with a cell phone spontaneously took it out and started to video.


Yep, isn't it great how "no cameras" is pretty much the equivalent of "Okay, nobody panic, but..."

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

*St. Charles County Republicans embarrassed by caucus shutdown * 
BY JAKE WAGMAN jwagman@post-dispatch.com > 314-622-3580                                    

I presume someone that attended, has sent Jake Wagman the Youtube vids? ....or at least called him about Stoke's rigging the caucus and doing nothing but lying/CYA

----------


## sailingaway

> Sounds like GOP wants to do away with caucuses
> 
> http://www.ksdk.com/news/article/311...ucus-confusion


Now they find the people can actually stand up for themselves with transparency?

We need transparent caucuses that aren't fraudulent is all. Is the GOP saying their party leaders cannot be trusted, in a systemic sense, to provide transparent caucuses that are not fraudulent?

----------


## sailingaway

> *St. Charles County Republicans embarrassed by caucus shutdown * 
> BY JAKE WAGMAN jwagman@post-dispatch.com > 314-622-3580                                    
> 
> I presume someone that attended, has sent Jake Wagman the Youtube vids? ....or at least called him about Stoke's rigging the caucus and doing nothing but lying/CYA


there are SO MANY vids we need to weed out the good ones that don't just hear upset crowd noise from the vantage of whereever the cell phone is, but hear what was happening on the floor with the Romney floor captain and Brent Stafford making nominations, and points of order, and calls for division and calls to reconvene until the organizers turned off the mike and told the police to kick them out etc.

----------


## TheGrinch



----------


## Tyler_Durden

> *St. Charles County Republicans embarrassed by caucus shutdown * 
> BY JAKE WAGMAN jwagman@post-dispatch.com > 314-622-3580                                    
> 
> I presume someone that attended, has sent Jake Wagman the Youtube vids? ....or at least called him about Stoke's rigging the caucus and doing nothing but lying/CYA


"Much of the ire for what transpired Saturday has been directed at *Eugene Dokes*, who, as chairman of the county's GOP committee, played a key role in leading the caucus.

Dokes said he grew concerned Saturday after *supporters of White House hopeful Ron Paul were "beginning to get physical."*
"At one point there was four or five people surrounding me," Dokes recalled Sunday. *"I didn't think it was safe."*Dokes said, 

*"We were asked by the police to shut it down"* although police in St. Peters, where the event was held, issued a statement Saturday saying it was *organizers who decided to disband the meeting."* - Dokes loss of credibility emphasis

----------


## trey4sports

> Yep, isn't it great how "no cameras" is pretty much the equivalent of "Okay, nobody panic, but..."



yeah, lol - a camera could be anything these days. a hat, pen, necklace, teddy bear.

----------


## TheGrinch

One more (couldn't resist )

----------


## Valli6

Here's a transcribed snippet from the video in the link posted above by Liberty Rebellion.
From the show _Charly Talk 30_ on SCCMO-TV Cable 993. 
John Sonderegger interviews Eugene Dokes & Tom Kupers.
This interview is not dated, but it  appears to have taken place well before the caucus on 3/17.
http://www.sccmo.org/information/ind...=94&Itemid=153




> (_19:18)  Discussion of how Dokes and Kuypers intend to handle the caucus._
> 
> *JOHN SONDEREGGER:*
> Will there be speakers representing various candidates? Or will you just say, you know, when you come in you go... _(waves hand)_
> 
> *EUGENE DOKES:*
> This watch will be my first caucus because when I was first old enough to vote i was in the military so I wasn't even living in the area. And uh, I don't think that that's the way to go. I've heard stories. I think that the lest _(sic)_ we can allow people that are walking in to vote - to do just that - walk in and vote - if we can do JUST that - then that's probably the best scenario. *But once we allow people get up, and speak, and do everything, I think that's when these things can get sort of out of hand.*
> 
> *JOHN SONDEREGGER:*
> ...


http://www.sccmo.org/information/ind...=94&Itemid=153

Some of their statements don't quite make sense, especially Kuypers'!

----------


## puppetmaster

Yes they want to do away with caucuses. They purposely run them poorly in order to get a switch back to the primary system. We have to get elected into the GOP committees to make sure that we protect the process.

----------


## Romulus

Trey and all you other locals, and everyone else, lets keep the pressure on this Dokes criminal!

----------


## bbwarfield

I offer this... if he does go whistleblower.... Ill give him amnesty. If it is JUST covering his own back side? then Im declaring Holy War like Rick Santorum could only dream about!

If hes gonna whistleblow.... then thats great and he can prove to us he would be a good candidate by not being a shill, by standing up to corruption.... but if its just him saying "ya... we messed up" then I think its not worth it.... I need a full mea culpa thing going "I was instructed too and unfortunatley followed the instructions too....such and such.... against the rules.... by so and so" thats what I wanna hear... I can forgive... but you gotta let me know how bad the entire thing really was not just that you got caught

----------


## PolicyReader

> I offer this... if he does go whistleblower.... Ill give him amnesty. If it is JUST covering his own back side? then Im declaring Holy War like Rick Santorum could only dream about!
> 
> If hes gonna whistleblow.... then thats great and he can prove to us he would be a good candidate by not being a shill, by standing up to corruption.... but if its just him saying "ya... we messed up" then I think its not worth it.... I need a full mea culpa thing going "I was instructed too and unfortunatley followed the instructions too....such and such.... against the rules.... by so and so" thats what I wanna hear... I can forgive... but you gotta let me know how bad the entire thing really was not just that you got caught


Pretty much where I'm at too.

----------


## trey4sports

> I offer this... if he does go whistleblower.... Ill give him amnesty. If it is JUST covering his own back side? then Im declaring Holy War like Rick Santorum could only dream about!
> 
> If hes gonna whistleblow.... then thats great and he can prove to us he would be a good candidate by not being a shill, by standing up to corruption.... but if its just him saying "ya... we messed up" then I think its not worth it.... I need a full mea culpa thing going "I was instructed too and unfortunatley followed the instructions too....such and such.... against the rules.... by so and so" thats what I wanna hear... I can forgive... but you gotta let me know how bad the entire thing really was not just that you got caught





> Pretty much where I'm at too.



i will work tirelessly to make sure his political career is over, regardless of whether he blows the whistle or not. He knew exactly what he was doing during the event and the fact that he is now ready to shift the blame to the higher ups shows that he is simply trying to cover his ass.

----------


## Justinfrom1776

> Trey and all you other locals, and everyone else, lets keep the pressure on this Dokes criminal!


There will be a meeting of the minds tonight.. I have a feeling that everyone of these dirtbag's central committee seats will be challenged.  We just need to be careful that we don't run more than 1 person against them and divide the vote.  I'm filing tomorrow!

----------


## PolicyReader

> i will work tirelessly to make sure his political career is over, regardless of whether he blows the whistle or not. He knew exactly what he was doing during the event and the fact that he is now ready to shift the blame to the higher ups shows that he is simply trying to cover his ass.


I think that's entirely your right, and you won't hear a word of criticism from me about it regardless of whether we're 100% on the same page at a give time or not.

----------


## Liberty Rebellion

The Romney camp and Paul camp are fired up. We are working together to overthrow their little oligarchy on the central committe and we are coordinating our efforts. It's not just Dokes, it's the whole lot of em save for a few maybe

----------


## Justinfrom1776

> i will work tirelessly to make sure his political career is over, regardless of whether he blows the whistle or not. He knew exactly what he was doing during the event and the fact that he is now ready to shift the blame to the higher ups shows that he is simply trying to cover his ass.


We need to coordinate with the St. Louis 4 Paul people on this because of the gerrymandered district Dokes is running in includes a lot of St. Louis County.

----------


## Tyler_Durden

> The Romney camp and Paul camp are fired up. We are working together to overthrow their little oligarchy on the central committe and we are coordinating our efforts. It's not just Dokes, it's the whole lot of em save for a few maybe





> We need to coordinate with the St. Louis 4 Paul people on this because of the gerrymandered district Dokes is running in includes a lot of St. Louis County.


A lot of coordination going on here. Not sure if y'all are on here. Get em! 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/356191694425993/

----------


## Justinfrom1776

> A lot of coordination going on here. Not sure if y'all are on here. Get em! 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/356191694425993/


We're there, we're everywhere!! haha!

----------


## No Free Beer

i havent watched oreilly in over a month. i wouldnt be surprised if he runs with this story, making us look like fools.

----------


## sailingaway

> i havent watched oreilly in over a month. i wouldnt be surprised if he runs with this story, making us look like fools.


That would be pretty dumb considering all the video that exists.  I think they are trying to back track. I suspect they will try to gerrymander new districts out of St Charles claiming it was too big to run properly, using the illegal straw poll vote they took when people signed in to determine where people voting for which candidate live, to get Santorum some votes and to minimize Ron's.. Did you SEE the rules they posted and pretended governed the event?   that delegates could be refused for any reason at all, etc?

----------


## No Free Beer

> That would be pretty dumb considering all the video that exists.  I think they are trying to back track. I suspect they will try to gerrymander new districts out of St Charles claiming it was too big to run properly, using the illegal straw poll vote they took when people signed in to determine where people voting for which candidate live, to get Santorum some votes and to minimize Ron's.. Did you SEE the rules they posted and pretended governed the event?   that delegates could be refused for any reason at all, etc?


what i find so ridiculous is that all these candidates run as the anti establishment, yet all the party boys are making sure these guys win. for someone who is so "unelectable", they do seem to be putting in a lot of time in preventing him from winning...

----------


## No Free Beer

> That would be pretty dumb considering all the video that exists.  I think they are trying to back track. I suspect they will try to gerrymander new districts out of St Charles claiming it was too big to run properly, using the illegal straw poll vote they took when people signed in to determine where people voting for which candidate live, to get Santorum some votes and to minimize Ron's.. Did you SEE the rules they posted and pretended governed the event?   that delegates could be refused for any reason at all, etc?


Arrogance. I would not be surprised if Oreilly runs with this story.

----------


## bbwarfield

> i will work tirelessly to make sure his political career is over, regardless of whether he blows the whistle or not. He knew exactly what he was doing during the event and the fact that he is now ready to shift the blame to the higher ups shows that he is simply trying to cover his ass.


then he will probably clam up and not talk at all... lets face it... hes got two choices. TELL THE WHOLE TRUTH and turn in  the GOP bosses who set him up as the patsy.... or clam up and let the GOP machine take care of there own

If we are gonna crucify him even if he tells the truth.... he might as well let the "team player" take one for the team attitude take hold and let the GOP mob bosses keep him safe from the "dangerous" ron-ulans

----------


## PauliticsPolitics

> I have reason to believe that sailing is a she


Yea, I actually did consider that as I chose my gender-bound pronoun there. I was going to go with "she/he" but that always seems like a cop-out, and then people would probably suggest some sort of transgender imposition  - so I took a risk with the "he."  I'll make a note of this for the future.

----------


## wgadget

> what i find so ridiculous is that all these candidates run as the anti establishment, yet all the party boys are making sure these guys win. for someone who is so "unelectable", they do seem to be putting in a lot of time in preventing him from winning...


Ditto for the neocon radio talk show people who claim to be against the Establishment GOP, yet refuse to talk about Ron Paul.

The connection between these guys and the media and the Establishment is showing its head as they totally ignore what happened in MO this weekend.

----------


## PolicyReader

> Ditto for the neocon radio talk show people who claim to be against the Establishment GOP, yet refuse to talk about Ron Paul.
> 
> The connection between these guys and the media and the Establishment is showing its head as they totally ignore what happened in MO this weekend.


True statement is true (also the one from No Free Beer that gotten eaten in my quote of this post  )

----------


## Liberty Rebellion

Brent has been on local talk radio all day and has been knocking it out of the park. He also interviewed with Ben Swann

Here he is on a local show this morning 

http://soundcloud.com/wmckay2/7-8am-...rce=soundcloud

----------


## Valli6

> If hes gonna whistleblow.... then thats great and he can prove to us he would be a good candidate by not being a shill, by standing up to corruption....


Doesn't look like that's going to happen.



> _March 19th, 2012_
> *Statement from the SCCRC:*
> 
> The St. Charles County Republican Central Committee would like to address a few of the problems at this weekends county Caucus meeting at Frances Howell North High School. Two issues that were a concern to caucus goers were the prohibition of recording devices and the selection of the caucus chair.
> 
> Regarding the prohibition of recording devices at the caucus: This was a house rule adopted by the county party to insure that official business of the caucus could not be disseminated to members of other political parties and, to ensure that the voting preferences of individual caucus goers stayed within the confines of the venue. Privacy is a basic tenet of our electoral system and the Committees well meaning intention was to preserve that fundamental right only. However house rules were to only remain in effect until a permanent chair was selected.
> 
> The second issue was the selection of the caucus chair which St Charles County GOP Chairman Eugene Dokes addressed:
> 
> ...


http://mopns.com/2012/03/19/statemen...days-caucuses/

----------


## Tyler_Durden

> Brent has been on local talk radio all day and has been knocking it out of the park. He also interviewed with Ben Swann
> 
> Here he is on a local show this morning 
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/wmckay2/7-8am-...rce=soundcloud


Holy Cow! He interviewed with Ben Swann? Is this confirmed? Ben hasn't posted or tweeted about it as a teaser.....

----------


## bbwarfield

my understanding that was a statement that was decided on... but he may not actually believe that....... if he denounces this statement Ill give him a chance

----------


## Tyler_Durden

> Doesn't look like that's going to happen.
> 
> http://mopns.com/2012/03/19/statemen...days-caucuses/
> 
> The second issue was the selection of the caucus chair which St Charles County GOP Chairman Eugene Dokes addressed:
> 
> “It was not our intention to disenfranchise anyone from exercising their free speech rights,” said Chairman Dokes. I deeply apologize for any confusion during the process. We worked hard to follow Robert’s Rules of Order. We put together house rules, and conducted a voice vote. Adding to the confusion was the fact that many people were handed copies of rules before the caucus that were not approved by the rules committee. Many became aggressive and belligerent when asked to follow house rules. At one point, a woman’s hat was ripped off of her head and thrown on the floor and at least 5 people rushed the podium. *We would have continued the meeting after the selection of the chair but the police
> asked us to shut it down.”*
> Dokes also declared his intention to ensure St Charles County is fully represented throughout the process: “I am working with the state party and with all the campaigns to find a solution to make sure that St. Charles County is represented at the congressional, state, and national conventions. It is my highest priority to make sure that we will not lose any delegates.”


So Dokes lied AGAIN in his official release statement. A Press interview indicated that a statement from Police alleges that Caucus leaders shut down the caucus, not police.

----------


## Liberty Rebellion

> Holy Cow! He interviewed with Ben Swann? Is this confirmed? Ben hasn't posted or tweeted about it as a teaser.....


I spoke to him on the phone earlier


edit - him being Brent. He said he interviewed via Skype

----------


## Tyler_Durden

> Dokes has contacted the Paul campaign locally and said that he was setup as the fall guy. He is willing to talk apparently and he was given various scripts ahead of time and that is the one they decided to go with.
> 
> More to come...


Is this still in play?

----------


## Liberty Rebellion

Brent and I discussed this earlier. No new information, but he has been wrapped up with interviews all day so not sure that he would've heard. Ill have to ask someone else about it later tonight

----------


## Richie

Gay marriage with Charlie Webster?

----------


## Liberty Rebellion

Interview with Dokes and Catherine Dreher. She is a local Paul supporter and she will be running for committeewoman

http://fox2now.com/2012/03/19/what-c...ucus-meltdown/

----------


## Tyler_Durden

> Interview with Dokes and Catherine Dreher. She is a local Paul supporter and she will be running for committeewoman
> 
> http://fox2now.com/2012/03/19/what-c...ucus-meltdown/





> "The St. Charles County GOP chairman explains to decision as a matter of privacy.
> 
> The subcommittee felt it was important to *give people the privacy of their presidential preference, the same type of privacy awarded if you were to go into an election booth and select who you wanted to choose*, Dokes said.


Real private in a high school stadium full of 2500 people, huh Eugene?

----------


## sailingaway

> Real private in a high school stadium full of 2500 people, huh Eugene?


 State rules forbid a straw poll.  They wanted to gauge our  numbers then, and will likely now use votes and addresses to gerrymander subdistricts

----------


## sailingaway

Also the county proposed rules were never adopted by the caucus including the videotape rules

----------


## Scott_in_PA

> State rules forbid a straw poll.  They wanted to gauge our  numbers then, and will likely now use votes and addresses to gerrymander subdistricts


Hopefully most RP supporters marked it as "Undecided"

If not well, that should be standard from now on.

----------


## AnythingButPaper

It's about time people get pissed off and publicly humiliate some political "henchmen" obstructing true democracy! May the will of the people restore the Constitutional Republic!

----------


## BlackTerrel

> i will work tirelessly to make sure his political career is over, regardless of whether he blows the whistle or not. He knew exactly what he was doing during the event and the fact that he is now ready to shift the blame to the higher ups shows that he is simply trying to cover his ass.


The goal is to get Ron Paul elected.  Not to knock down some random dude.  I would not spend time or resources on things that do not help Ron Paul get elected.

If he actually did come forward with a different story that would a HUGE win for Ron Paul and would far outweigh any negative he has caused.

That said I'm highly skeptical he will do such a thing.  Right now it's based off an anonymous poster on a web forum.  We'll see what happens.

----------


## JonGod

> Interview with Dokes and Catherine Dreher. She is a local Paul supporter and she will be running for committeewoman
> 
> http://fox2now.com/2012/03/19/what-c...ucus-meltdown/


Finally, a decent account of what happened, with actual video embedded right in the article.  I emailed the Author (Paul something) of the article to Thank him.

----------


## Crickett

> Dokes has contacted the Paul campaign locally and said that he was setup as the fall guy. He is willing to talk apparently and he was given various scripts ahead of time and that is the one they decided to go with.
> 
> More to come...


GIVEN SCRIPTS????? WTH is THAT all about? Who gives those? This man is a LYING sack of Obama's sxxx! Tampering with VOTES? He running for Congress? The only office he should be running for is the unemployment one..GEEZE.

----------


## PatriotOne

> He also interviewed with Ben Swann


I was hoping this would happen!

----------


## archangel689

"In case of fire, riot, or very serious disorder, or other great emergency, the chair has the right and the duty to declare the assembly adjourned to some other time (and place if necessary), if it is impracticable to take a vote, or in his opinion, dangerous to delay for a vote."

The chair protem does not have the right to cancel an assembly, it must be rescheduled for a different date!



1) the chair pro-tem HAS TO respond to motions from the floor. 


"The chairman cannot close debate unless by order of the assembly, which requires a two-thirds vote; nor can he prevent the making of legitimate motions by hurrying through the proceedings. If members are reasonably prompt in exercising their right to speak or make motions, the chair cannot prevent their doing so. If he has hurriedly taken and announced a vote while a member is rising to address the chair, the vote is null and void, and the member must be recognized. On the other hand the chairman should not permit the object of a meeting to be defeated by a few factious persons using parliamentary forms with the evident object of obstructing business. In such a case he should refuse to entertain the dilatory or frivolous motion, and, if an appeal is taken, he should entertain it, and, if sustained by a large majority he may afterwards refuse to entertain even an appeal made by the faction when evidently made merely to obstruct business. But the chair should never adopt such a course merely to expedite business, when the opposition is not factious. It is only justifiable when it is perfectly clear that the opposition is trying to obstruct business."

----------


## MozoVote

St Charles chairman saying there will be a new caucus

http://stlouis.cbslocal.com/2012/03/...mpt-at-caucus/

----------


## Liberty Rebellion

Hahah he is backpeddling. And his subcommittee made the rules and it was made up of the same people who screwed us last time!

7am podcast

http://www.971talk.com/Allman/Podcasts/Episodes.aspx

----------


## Tyler_Durden

> Hahah he is backpeddling. And his subcommittee made the rules and it was made up of the same people who screwed us last time!
> 
> 7am podcast
> 
> http://www.971talk.com/Allman/Podcasts/Episodes.aspx


Ugh. I can't listen right now. Any lies that I can add to my "Thread of Lies"?
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...terial-Nature)

----------


## kathy88

So.... if there is indeed a new caucues or cauci (lol) they have a list of the 2500 who attended initially. Therefore, others should not be able to attend? Discuss.

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

> The goal is to get Ron Paul elected.  Not to knock down some random dude.  I would not spend time or resources on things that do not help Ron Paul get elected.
> 
> If he actually did come forward with a different story that would a HUGE win for Ron Paul and would far outweigh any negative he has caused.
> 
> That said I'm highly skeptical he will do such a thing.  Right now it's based off an anonymous poster on a web forum.  We'll see what happens.


Uhhh. IINM Dokes is running to represent Trey, IOW, not some random dude. 

And while the goal is to get Paul elected, actually winning in the long term involves replacing mini-tyrants, like this loser, with honest people on the local level, nation-wide.

----------


## hillertexas

> Hahah he is backpeddling. And his subcommittee made the rules and it was made up of the same people who screwed us last time!
> 
> 7am podcast
> 
> http://www.971talk.com/Allman/Podcasts/Episodes.aspx


This is worth listening to.....wow.  Click on the one that says "March 20 2012 Allman in the AM Hour 3  7 AM"  --->  At the 21:10 mark (counting down instead of up) it begins

This is GOLDEN!

"I didn't know that that was not legal"

"One of the things that we had hoped to do was have a fair process where the delegates were proportioned out"

"When I would show up at meetings I would ask...I asked personally (at a meeting) if it is ok to take a nomination where it was nominated and was (inaudible) all in the same sentence. And I was told yes, that is ok"

"What we were hoping to do, i think, was not have a full takeover of one particular group where they might only be represented by 1% of the county, yet that they would get all the delegates. They didn't think that was fair for St. Charles County. And I think the way that we went about trying to make that happen was just not done perfectly."

"This is the way we wanted it to go"

----------


## Liberty Rebellion

Yes he admitted it was rigged to a certain outcome in this interview!

----------


## MozoVote

While Dokes will probably never "come to our side" - he may be realizing he was just a stooge for the party nomenklatura, and they do not "have his back". We could hear Dokes continue to sing, as this disappointment sets in.

----------


## sailingaway

> *“We will try and have it more organized and following Roberts Rules of Order and let people speak their peace in an orderly fashion” said Brazil.
> 
> Brazil , on the Mark Reardon show, called the caucus  “contaminated, out of control and an embarrassment.”
> 
> The County G.O.P. Chairman Eugene Dokes issued a statement apologizing for the confusion. He says people were handed copies of the rules before the caucus that were not approved by the rules committee.*


You are telling me the rules committee was embarrassed by the ban on cameras, statement that the organizers could refuse to seat any delegate they wanted for any reason that they wanted, etc etc?

I'm thinking behinds the scene they saw how much evidence and video there is, and how atrociously it was handled, and want to avoid the problem.

At least I hope it is that and not another trick. I do note they are saying 'a' new caucus, not 'caucuses' so perhaps they have given up on gerrymandering St Charles into Paul unfriendly districts (if that is even possible.)

----------


## sailingaway

> So.... if there is indeed a new caucues or cauci (lol) they have a list of the 2500 who attended initially. Therefore, others should not be able to attend? Discuss.


You and I have the same concerns.  We'll see what happens.

----------


## tod evans

> So.... if there is indeed a new caucues or cauci (lol) they have a list of the 2500 who attended initially. Therefore, others should not be able to attend? Discuss.


Good logical point!

----------


## sailingaway

> Good logical point!


they are calling a new caucus.  I would like it restricted to those who came before, but I doubt that is how it will happen.

----------


## kathy88

> they are calling a new caucus.  I would like it restricted to those who came before, but I doubt that is how it will happen.


They should be pushing for this. Otherwise the crazy right wing santorum lunatics will all be piling in their 14 seat church vans...

----------


## SneakyFrenchSpy

> The goal is to get Ron Paul elected.  Not to knock down some random dude.  I would not spend time or resources on things that do not help Ron Paul get elected.
> 
> If he actually did come forward with a different story that would a HUGE win for Ron Paul and would far outweigh any negative he has caused.
> 
> That said I'm highly skeptical he will do such a thing.  Right now it's based off an anonymous poster on a web forum.  We'll see what happens.


I kinda disagree here. We should try all we can to make an example out of this guy, because the next time the GOP asks some low underling to be a patsy, he could always point to us and say: 



> "You do your own underhanded work! I don't want to have my political career and reputation ruined with the up-and-coming faction of the new GOP, like that Jokes guy in St. Charles. Keep me out of this!"


The result? The corrupt GOP big-whigs that have a lot to lose in the hierarchy have to do their own dirty work and they can be exposed as a result. Or they decide it's not worth sullying their political legacy and resign themselves to play fair in the open. It's Win-Win for us if there's noone willing to be a patsy anymore...

----------

